# Traditions Deerhunter percussion help!?!?



## panfried0419

New to muzzleloading. I bought a Traditions Deerhunter percussion that was more for display but I want to use it. It says use black powder or pyrodex only. Can I use the pyrodex pellets. How should a load this thing? Thanks In advance.


----------



## fish30523

The only way I would use pellets is if you put a mag spark adapter on it. On shooting I would start with about 60 grains. I use to have one and it performed good with 60 grains. you can shoot patched round ball and conical bullets, as it should have a 1:48 twist. That muzzeloader is a tack driver. keep her clean, pop a cap on her before you load her to dry any oil left after cleaning to insure consistant fire. Hope this helps


----------



## panfried0419

fish30523 said:


> The only way I would use pellets is if you put a mag spark adapter on it. On shooting I would start with about 60 grains. I use to have one and it performed good with 60 grains. you can shoot patched round ball and conical bullets, as it should have a 1:48 twist. That muzzeloader is a tack driver. keep her clean, pop a cap on her before you load her to dry any oil left after cleaning to insure consistant fire. Hope this helps



Thanks I didn't want to blow my face.off.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

The pellets generally do not work in a caplock, I say generally because some have been built with pellets in mind. Generally you need more fire from the cap so you would use either a musket cap or better, and a different breech plug design.

I prefer real black powder myself. I think that thing is rated for like 120 grains with PRB (patched round ball) and like 90 grains with a conical but I would have to break out the manual to be certain of that. Fact is I know it can handle more than that but that would be the manufacturers numbers and honestly you do not need to exceed them anyway.

I dont have the numbers right here to quote them to you but you should be fine for deer out to 75 yards with 60 grains of FFg equivilent with PRB. I prefer a bit more, I generally use 70 grains FFFg.

I suggest you build or purchase a "range rod". Basically it is simply a longer thicker ramrod with a big knob on the end. It is much easier to use for cleaning and loading than the thing on the rifle.

You can get somthing like this.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/830/1

Or a hickory stick and add a big knob.

http://www.trackofthewolf.com/List/Item.aspx/833/1

Just be sure to get one with the sme thread pattern as your ram rod so the accessories can be used in the field or on the range. I generally don't carry my range rod hunting and in fact mine has no threaded ends currently. (I simply bought a dowel and a drawer pull at Wal Mart to make mine)

If you have a decent place to shoot I'll come and show you everything I can think of.


----------



## panfried0419

*ok i hope i am ready*

I have purchased a box of .50 Traditions Round Balls, natural lube shooting patches, percussion caps, and pyrodex and a measured flask. I already had the cleaning kit. I hope this works. I wanted to shoot a more modern black powder gun but was told it would ruin the thrill of the octagon barrel shootin.


----------



## NCHillbilly

You don't need a more "modern" one to kill deer. That will probably be a fine rifle once you get it figured out. I have killed loads of deer with traditional muzzleloaders. One of my friends that I blackpowder hunt with shoots a scoped inline, I usually tote a flintlock or caplock, and I kill as many deer as he does. I would start out with 60-70 grains and fiddle around until you find the load it likes. Every gun is different and will shoot best with a certain load. My .50 caplock likes 90 grains, unfortunately. My .54 flintlock shoots best with 75. Most like a load in the 65-80 grain range, Just shoot it and experiment, just don't exceed the maximum load. You don't need a big load of powder to kill a deer, most inline shooters overload considerably. most of theat 150-grain load probably doesn't even burn. I've shot all the way through many, many deer with loads well below 100 grains.


----------



## leftystar

I have the same gun . When shooting for fun a shoot 60 grs. for deer I load it to 80 grains with a 320 grs conical. like above post clean all oil out or that will not fire.


----------

